# Ayurveda for crohns



## shalinico

Today I got a chance to discuss abt crohns treatment with an ayurvedic doctor, who is well known in india......he said crohns is 100% curable which I have never heard from an allopathy doctor......I have already tried homeopathy sometime back for my crohns but it didn't help much.....


Just wanna if anyone here has tried ayurveda or any alternate treatment for ur CD/UC


----------



## Gianni

I am going to tag one of our forum monitors, sid, for you. He is well versed on the subject.

Gianni


----------



## shalinico

When I told the ayurvedic doctor abt my ileostomy surgery he said all that was unnecessary and he cud have cured it using his medicines......am confused nw......I wish I shud have contacted him earlier....anyways...sid ur opinion plz....also is it advisable to take ayurvedic medicines with our pentasa and azo?


----------



## bangarang

Also this member seems to have found success with Ayurveda

http://www.crohnsforum.com/showthread.php?t=33981


----------



## sid

Hi Shalini,

Glad that you considered ayurveda...yes ayurveda can completely cure crohn's (atleast I belive so), a said by ayurveda practitioners. When I went to the kabiraj (ayurvedic practioner in bengali)..he guaranteed that it wil get itcured. I belived him cause..he kept on insisting that crohn's was just like ulcerative colitis and I didnt get what he was saying (which I understood after I searched on the net)..and he has patients who have their ulcerative colitis cured. I didnt start his medicine as I am already on a special diet along with pranayam routine which is helping me greatly already. 

Ayuirveda is a perfect route to treat something like crohn's.If you notice..ayurveda doctors have been using stuff like ginger,amla,triphala and turmeric(curcumin) as natural anti inflamatory medicines along with many other poweful herbs and spices for thousand of years, which the modern science is discovering right now. The principles of Vata, Pitta and kapha along with vayu is perfect science in itself and has been proved even by the scientist and millions of people have been cured of incurable desease through ayurveda. 

I am not going into details..only thing I ould say to answer your question is ..yes ayurveda is a perfect treatment option for crohn's. As far as you second question is concerned..once I asked my ayurvedic doctor the same thing..he said with allopathy ayurvedic medicine can be used but only until it is not clashing with thiose drugs (remmeber even if ayurveda uses natural and hebral medicines that doesnt mean that they dont have side effect)..but yo can never take ayurvedic medicines wit homeopathy.


----------



## shalinico

Hi Sid,

Today I received an email from an ayurvedic practioner called James vaidyan who is located in cochin. He  said crohn's is curable and had promised me to give some contact numbers of patients who have received his treatment. ..let's see...fingers crossed.....


----------



## sid

shalinico said:


> Hi Sid,
> 
> Today I received an email from an ayurvedic practioner called James vaidyan who is located in cochin. He  said crohn's is curable and had promised me to give some contact numbers of patients who have received his treatment. ..let's see...fingers crossed.....


Thats great shalini....you are lucky to be located in south..I know the best of the best ayurvedic doctors are located in south. And all the best fot the treatment..take my word..you will be totally corhn's free..just never loose hope...there are many others who have beaten crohn's and so can you. BTW please keep updating me on the treatment in case you go for it. If need arises I would like to get treated as well...I wouldnt mind visiting cochin for that. you may add me in your facebook acount also..as i am trying to create an awarness programme for Crohn's patients in India through a Facebook Page.


----------



## vnag

I am travelling to the ayurvedic hospital (www.ayurveda.org) in coonoor to stay there for a month (mar-apr) and get treated for Crohns. I'm keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## shalinico

vnag said:


> I am travelling to the ayurvedic hospital (www.ayurveda.org) in coonoor to stay there for a month (mar-apr) and get treated for Crohns. I'm keeping fingers crossed.


Sorry for the late reply as I was held up in other activities......All the best......Do msg me when u come over here....let me know if u need any help.


----------



## sid

welome to the forum vnag ..and good to hear that you are going for ayurveda to treat your crohn's..I am 100% sure you will get results very soon.All the best


----------



## GutlessWonder86

if it "cures" Crohn's, then why isn't it all over the news?? I mean, there are so many "cures" out there and what works for one person MAY NOT work for someone else due to allergies or the body rejects the treatment all together with no effect on the ill person.

just wanted to know and am not trying to start anything. there are so many claims out there, one has to be careful you know so as not to be scammed $$$ wise and health wise.


----------



## GutlessWonder86

it's a scary world out there and I really hope that if this cures IBD, then it should be made more public.


----------



## sid

GutlessWonder86 said:


> it's a scary world out there and I really hope that if this cures IBD, then it should be made more public.





GutlessWonder86 said:


> if it "cures" Crohn's, then why isn't it all over the news?? I mean, there are so many "cures" out there and what works for one person MAY NOT work for someone else due to allergies or the body rejects the treatment all together with no effect on the ill person.
> 
> just wanted to know and am not trying to start anything. there are so many claims out there, one has to be careful you know so as not to be scammed $$$ wise and health wise.


The reason why you dont hear about this are many...firstly the western world hardly knows about ayurveda, thus they dont get a chance t try it...secondly, the cases in ayurveda are rarely documented and presented, they hardly have any medical journals.

All i can say is it all comes down to what you belive. I know cure isnt the right word. on this forum..but people who actually know about ayurveda, know what they are talking about.


----------



## vnag

Couple of things with Ayurveda and the conventional western treatments (purely my understanding/take on things):

1. Ayurveda is over a 1000 years old (if not more). Conventional procedures are less than a few hundred years old. Havind said this, the conventional treaments available today for IBD actually started their research well after 1950s (and hence is relatively new). 

2. The IBD conventional medicinces available in the market treat the systems and not the source (as the source of the issue is yet to be identified by the researchers). The only thing that is know is - the TNF alfa malfunction (which is more along the lines of where the trigger is). 

3. The news about conventional medicines is all over the news since the pharmaceutical companies are heavily invested in marketing of the drugs and need to get the money back that was invested in R&D.

To give you an example, LDN (Low Dose Naltrexone) apparently has lesser side effects compared to Remicade, Humira etc. However, the cost of that drug is around a measly few dollars. However, Remicade and Humira cost is roughly $2k/month. Hence there is no company that is willing to conduct studies for LDN as there is less money involved. Hence there is no push to get an FDA approval for LDN to treat crohns. Hence the doctor's are not willing to prescribe this for Crohns (even though the benefits are better). 

I confirmed this theory with my gastroenterologist who agreed with me that in this capitalistic world, this is exactly how it works (money speaks)!!

4. With Ayurveda, the western countries do not trust it much! Ayurveda is a natural way of treatment (yoga, food restrictions, natural fruit juices, enema with natural herbs, breathing exercises and eventuall getting rid of the toxins in the body before actually treating the symptoms). This requires more discipline and requires the patient to take time out of their busy life to do all these day until IBD is brought under control. Having said this, not everyone's body reacts the same way. Some may get total remission but for some it is temporary remission for a few years after which the treatment needs to be done again. 

The biggest benefits of ayuvedic treatment are - there are no side effects, the treatment focuses on strengthening the body instead of treating the symptoms. In principle, ayurvedic treatment can be done in parallel with the taking conventional medicines on the side. The ayurvedic treatment costs less than conventional medicines over the lifetime with faster results. [On a side note, ayurvedic doctors earn less than conventional doctors].


5. The biggest issue in ayurvedic treatments not getting famous (purely my take on this): This branch of treatment is from a third world country which does not have a lot of documentation except for the results that speak for itself. It is not commercialised even in india (possibly due to lack the marketing skills or the finance for it). Ayurvedic treatments are not meant for all types of diseases and has its limitations. Even with IBD, the ayurvedic doctors treat patients only if IBD has not reached the third stage (surgery) yet.


----------



## vnag

Reached the ayurveda hospital 3 days ago. I've been taking light treatment for 3 days now with restrictions on diet (milk, rice, yogurt, pomegranate, bananas!!). My stomach is feeling much better after a very long time... So I am hopeful with another 20 days more to go.


----------



## bangarang

Thats good to hear, thank you for the update! Keep us updated, best of luck!


----------



## shalinico

Good luck


----------



## sid

vnag said:


> Reached the ayurveda hospital 3 days ago. I've been taking light treatment for 3 days now with restrictions on diet (milk, rice, yogurt, pomegranate, bananas!!). My stomach is feeling much better after a very long time... So I am hopeful with another 20 days more to go.


wow Vnag..sounds great and just as I expected..if you have got results in 3 days then am sure after the full course of treatment you will be totally different with regards to your health. I am a bit amazed to see pomegranate on the restriction list..pomegranate is known to be a great anti inflammatory fruit and is especially used in treating UC and crohn's in ayurveda. Vnag please keep us updated on your treatment...I really excited about it. Thnaks for posting


----------



## vnag

Maybe I didn't explain clearly.. The food that I listed is what I am allowed to eat. It is too early as I am still taking medication. I have another 2 weeks more to go.. (Keeping fingers crossed).


----------



## sid

all the best buddy...


----------



## michellenwalker

Just wanna know how it's going? I hope you're getting better!


----------



## geedee01

Hi Vnag, How was the treatment so far? Where did you take up the ayurvedic treatment...Please let us know and fill in the hopes.


----------



## vnag

I have returned from my treatment back to California. I am doing much better so far. 

I am doing reasonably well without the Ayurveda medicines. I have been asked to follow the medicines for 3 months which. I am hoping for the best .  The key things for Ayurveda is diet restrictions and Ayurveda does not recommend any 'meat' based food. The doctor will also provide a list of veggie food items to avoid and ones to follow.

Since each person's body responds differently to Ayurveda, I am not sure I can offer hope. So far it has been working for me .


----------



## geedee01

Thanks for letting me know the treatment. Good to know that it is helping you.
I also live in Bay area, but currently in India looking for a better treatment for Crohn's. If would let me know the name & place of this ayurvedic center that would be very helpful.


----------



## vnag

Please refer to www.ayurveda.org


----------



## sid

Thaks for the update Vnag...nice to know u're doing good. I knew for sure you wil get beter result..what am interested in is how long the effect lasteven if you're following the veg diet prescribed by ayurveda.


----------



## vnag

I have always been a vegetarian so I am not sure I can answer that . 

Secondly being vegetarian is not a magical cure to keep/maintain the effect. Even as a vegetarian, I need to follow a restricted diet to maintain the balance in the body (till I heal fully !!).


----------



## sid

vnag said:


> I have always been a vegetarian so I am not sure I can answer that .
> 
> Secondly being vegetarian is not a magical cure to keep/maintain the effect. Even as a vegetarian, I need to follow a restricted diet to maintain the balance in the body (till I heal fully !!).


ofcourse not. If vegetarian food could mean freedom from crohn's then I  or you wouldnt have this desease at first place.I dont say it is cure for that. period. all i am saying is the effect that lasts after folowing the diet (which ofcourse is veg, as weall know) prescribed by ayurveda.


----------



## vnag

It is too early for me to comment. Its barely been 10 days since I got back.


----------



## mmsunita

hi all,

My mother has been recently diagonised with Crohns disease. She is 48 and loosing a lot of weight. I have read on net alot about ayurveda treating it. Can you please suggets me a ayurvedic doctor in Delhi NCR wherein i can take my mother. Thanks.


----------



## dkidd

Hi all, Help!
My husband has battled Crohn's disease for the past 30 years.  had surgery 6 years ago, and has been on every prescription drug to treat the symptoms however has not had any relief to date.  he seems to have quite an aggressive form of the disease as his condition has worsened since surgery.  wondering if you could recommend a Dr. in Vancouver (Canada) that practices Ayurveda medicine.  thanks!


----------



## yvsharan

vnag said:


> It is too early for me to comment. Its barely been 10 days since I got back.



How are you doing now.
I was told that I have Crohn's and wanted to check with you.


----------



## vnag

It is manageable and in control for the most part...


----------



## us2012

Hi Vnag,

Do you strongly recommend this treatment. How are you feeling now as several months are passed already after you were treated in India.

regards,


----------



## imcricketplayer

Please recommend a good Ayurveda doctor in Kolkata (India).


----------



## sid

imcricketplayer said:


> Please recommend a good Ayurveda doctor in Kolkata (India).


http://www.justdial.com/Kolkata/ayurvedic-doctors

this should help you. Dr. Roy's clinic is pretty well known.


----------



## Liquid Bacon

Yikes, that's quite a restriction on your diet! Seems to me it'd be easier to keep sucking down those Boost shakes for the same effect. But maybe that's the whole thing: this treatment isn't "easy", and takes real effort on the part of the patient. This would certainly explain why it isn't as popular as it could be. I'm very excited to hear from others as to how they've done with this treatment.


----------



## Liquid Bacon

For sure, the Boost shakes aren't curing anything, just calming things down because they're easier to digest. What do you mean by "plastic in the intestines"? I've never heard this term before and I'm curious.

I just brought up the Boost shakes because I'm very hesitant when I hear the word "cure" thrown around. If my Crohn's symptoms returned after I stopped with the Ayurvedic diet (and went back to eating the indigestible crap that we eat in western society), then the Ayurvedic diet is no more a "cure" than the Boost shakes are. I was 100% symptom free for over a year consuming only Boost shakes, but I never went so far as calling them a cure. I recognized them for what they were: just a treatment, which would have to be continued forever if I wanted to remain symptom free without any medications, etc.

Please understand that I'm not discounting the ayurvedic treatment in any way, and I'm actually very interested. I will certainly be doing more research on it, that's for sure. But my definition of a "cure" would be something, done once, that would completely halt the autoimmune process within my body of my immune system attacking my intestines for the rest of my life - basically making me like anyone who doesn't have Crohn's - and not requiring any special diet or treatments that these people do not require.

Thanks for posting, keep it up please.


----------



## krishna

Recently I have undergone through surgery andI got to know that I have crohn's . Doctor has told me I have to take medicines for next 2 years  Also I have heard that Crohn's may occur again in future.

I am thinking to take ayurvedic treatment Can I take ayurvedic treatment along with the medicines already Iam already taking. Will there any clash between this medicines 

Please suggest any ayurvedic doctor for Crohn's disease in Hyderabad


----------



## sid

krishna, what I know is there shouldnt be any issues if you take ayurvedic medicines along with the modern allopathic medicine but its always best to consult your doctors and also your ayurvedic doctor, because ayurvedic medicine might be made from plants and herbs but they may have ingredient which might clash with your medicines, moreover ayurvedic medicines also have side effects , although much severe in nature stil precaution needs to be taken. so your doctor would be the best person to guide you on this.


----------



## hena perween

are you fully cured..


----------



## mathur.neeta

shalinico said:


> Today I got a chance to discuss abt crohns treatment with an ayurvedic doctor, who is well known in india......he said crohns is 100% curable which I have never heard from an allopathy doctor......I have already tried homeopathy sometime back for my crohns but it didn't help much.....
> 
> 
> Just wanna if anyone here has tried ayurveda or any alternate treatment for ur CD/UC



Hey shalini cud u plz share d name of d ayurvedic doc n his location
Thx


----------



## shalinico

mathur.neeta said:


> Hey shalini cud u plz share d name of d ayurvedic doc n his location
> Thx


The doctor's name is James Vaidyan and he is from Cochin, Kerala.....


----------



## raj82

Vnag, I see that you are in the Bayarea, I would be really interested in talking with you in person as I am recently diagnosed with Perinial Crohn's .. Dr insists I take Remicade but want to know your experience. Please connect with me.


----------



## Nym

For any Aussies interested: 

Consult Australia's most experienced Ayurveda expert with over 30 years in Ayurvedic field. An initial consultation helps to assess your current health, so that you can eliminate your health problems, optimise and maintain your health, prepare for a travel, prepare for stressful phase of work, prepare for pregnancy etc. Dr. Rama Prasad assesses your all mind-boy aspects in a 45 minute consultation and gives personalized suggestions how to bring you back to 100% as fast as possible. 

Dr. Rama Prasad consults between Cairns, Brisbane, Newcastle, Sydney. He also consults via Skype. 

http://www.ayurvedaelements.net/consultations.html


----------



## Hello2u

Did the natural Indian remedy work for you? I noticed u said u had milk, I've read that u should not have milk, even if u r not lactose intolerant. I CANT MANAGE TO GO TO India, physically and because I'm on my ow.


----------



## hirenshah

I have been recently diagnosed a month back with Crohn's disease at its initial stage.
Please let me know whether it is curable or not.
I am completely shattered as my medicines and Steroid are not giving me much relief.


----------



## vj156

Hi , I was diagnosed with Crohn's in Feb 2015 . I had a couple of flares and mine is mostly cramping pain in my abdomen with terrible nausea . I am on Azathioprine since diagnosed. Was using steroids during the flare-ups . After the second flare in June , I became intolerant to a lot of foods ,got worried and went to India from Australia to get Ayurveda treatment .Since I stayed only for 12 days in Palakkad ,all the treatments were well set during my stay and the doctor asked me to pretty much eat everything except chilli. Now I am back to Aus and continuing my medications .The medications I have been using are 
Vivaldi gudika , alsarex , manasa mitra , guloochyadhi kashayam ,hinguvachadi and Amrith kalash 
. Except banana ,I was getting burning sensation with other fruits and now I noticed the legiyam (paste) I am having is made of variety of fruits .I am still experiencing Slight pain, burning and nausea and there is an unexplainable funny feeling that's constant in my tummy .
Does it mean the disease is still active ? And are these symptoms due to the Ayurveda medicines ?
I am Indian origin and I believe in natural treatments and want to cure or at least be in remission .Pls help . Thanks


----------



## shalinico

Hi vj156,  I am also from Palakkad but born and brought up in Chennai...I hope you had a complete check up in feb 2015 when you were first diagnosed with crohns...do you know which part of your intestine is affected? For me Ayurveda was not effective but I dont want to discourage you as it differs from person to person....Did you speak to your Ayurveda doctor in Palakkad about your symptoms? Maintain a food diary and check which food is causing more flare up...If the disease is still active you need to consult your doctor again..Dont worry much, you will slowly find a way to control your disease....


----------



## vj156

Thanks Shalini , I am basically from Chennai . My end part is affected , ileum ,rectum n gastric region too . Yup I am on gluten free ,lactose free , chilli free, onion and garlic free diet . Will be seeing my doc at the end of the month only . So r u in remission now ?


----------



## shalinico

I had three back to back surgeries in 2012 and have a very small, large intestine now...I can say that my quality of life has improved post surgery...But still I stay away from certain foods and follow a strict regimen wrt diet, life style and medications...


----------



## yasmin

I think ayurveda medicated oils are good for crohns


----------



## vj156

oh God ... Hope everything goes Well for u . I haven't been à big junk food eater in the past but do eat sm indian sweets here n there .i am 5 ft n only 40 kgs and a mum of 8 Yr old . Tho i have alwez been on lighter side ,i have lost so much weight n doing everythg to put on . Anyways ,Thanks for ur msg . God bless !


----------



## and1kc

Hi shalini. 

I am Krishna here happen to see you have tried ayurveda for treatment of crohns. Do you have any contacts of Dr. Even Iam from kochi. Would appreciate if you could help me. 





QUOTE=shalinico;547772]Hi Sid,

Today I received an email from an ayurvedic practioner called James vaidyan who is located in cochin. He  said crohn's is curable and had promised me to give some contact numbers of patients who have received his treatment. ..let's see...fingers crossed.....[/QUOTE]


----------



## akashdebnath

Hi. I am Akash from Bangalore and I have just told by my doctor that I am affected with Crohs's disease as there is ulcer in my colon. The doctor also told that it can be treated but can't be cured.
By seeing so many posts about ayurveda treatment for Crohn's, I have made my mind to go for ayurveda treatment along with allopathic treatment.
Can anyone please tell where/to which doctor can I get the best ayurvedic treatment for Crohn's disease in Bangalore?

you can also mail me on driftletter@gmail.com


----------



## tkv555

Hello my daughter was diagnosed with Crohn's and had been on medication (*Azathioprine*) which is keeping her stable but we want to pursue the Ayurveda medication however not having much luck in US so want to see what could be done in India.

I checked with a doctor that my friend suggested however he is asking for Rs 450,000 (Approx $6800 USD) for 3 month medication! 

Questions I have
Is this price reasonable? 
Too me it looks too much even for NRI's.
In this chain I read that few people had taken Ayurvedic medication can anyone share the cost of their Ayurvedic treatment?
If you don't want to share can you at-least tell if the amount we are being asked falls within the limits.

Best Regards


----------



## vj156

Hi , i live in Australia and I do have good ayurveda doctors here n they provide the medicines.but the cost is double . So, I had been to India,kerala n had panchakarma treatment done for 12 days . Its in paalakaad called Ahaalya ayurveda centre .
There are many places in India u can get ayurveda treatments done or get medications at reasonable cost . The amount u have mentioned is enormous . I finished a course of ayurveda medicine now . And Iam visiting a naturopath in Australia . You can also visit a good naturopath in U.S . It will b of help .
Al the best ...


----------



## tkv555

vj156 thanks for your reply. Can you give me some idea for the cost in India? 

 Can anyone else please discuss, provide feedback regarding the cost in India?

Best Wishes


----------



## vj156

For me ,for the treatment along with food,medicines etc cost around Rs.50,000 approx.
If u google various centres and email them u will get to know the costs, depending on which location u want.
There are various good centres in India. But if u go to places where celebrities get treated,its more expensive and the resorts will be more hi-fi. 
The place I mentioned is simple and decent .You can't get just get the medicines without consulting the doctor. All ayurvedic centres will have medicines . Once u finish the treatment there ,u can get the required medicines to U.S . Pls look in to google and email in short ,they will respond with the prices .
Thanks


----------



## tkv555

Thanks vj156 for you response.

 Anyone else willing to share their experience please?


----------



## maheshputhan

hi shalini can you post the mail id of james vaidyan


----------



## ayurtips

you can find treatment centers in this link superbeing.in


----------



## Harsha

Am harsha from india suffering from Crohn's desease am very sad.


----------



## ayurtips

Harsha said:


> Am harsha from india suffering from Crohn's desease am very sad.


hello harsha you can go to the site i mentioned superbeing.in, where
you will find the best treatment and best doctors. they will give you consultation help you with your problem


----------



## Harsha

In KMC manipal am taking treatment


----------



## narendra

please help me my brother has effective crohns disease


----------



## FZEEE

shalinico said:


> When I told the ayurvedic doctor abt my ileostomy surgery he said all that was unnecessary and he cud have cured it using his medicines......am confused nw......I wish I shud have contacted him earlier....anyways...sid ur opinion plz....also is it advisable to take ayurvedic medicines with our pentasa and azo?


Mam, how is ur health now.. U got treatment from ayurveda...


----------



## Sunmaster

Hi,

I am having Crohns disease

Year 2017 1st Quarter, A doctor in Bahrain said i have Ulcerative Colitis and later when I went to India Hyderabad AIG (Asian Institute of Gastro entrology), during 3rd Quarter doctor Nageswara Reddy told me I have CROHN'S DISEASE.

I really want to know about the AYURVEDIC TREATMENT. IF SOMEONE ALREADY TRIED AND GOT PERMANENT SOLUTION, KINDLY WRITE TO ME <in private message> or PLEASE POST HERE.

It would be a great help.


----------



## green_leaf1

I am new here. My wife is suffering from crohn,s  from 2009. using Pentatsa and Predmet. Presently under treatment in Sir Gangaram Hospital. Want to go for Ayurvedic treatment. Is there any good ayurved doctor in Ahmedabad or in vadodara ?


----------



## Rukaya89

vnag said:


> It is too early for me to comment. Its barely been 10 days since I got back.


Hello, I was researching Ayurveda as Ive just heard of it today. I was diagnosed with Crohns in 2015 and have been on Imuran only. My Crohns complication is fistulas and its bothering me more than the Crohn itself. Would you recommend trying out Ayurveda as an alternative route? Thanks!


----------

